# CEF Cap Badges - 4 CMR and 102nd Bn



## Bill Smy (1 Dec 2002)

Does anyone have images of officers‘ cap badges for the 4th Canadian Mounted Rifles and the 102nd Battalion, CEF.

If so, could you email them to me? bill_smy@yahoo.com

Thanks


----------



## Michael Dorosh (1 Dec 2002)

You can download those from my site at  http://www.canadiansoldiers.com


----------

